# المنتديات الالكترونية > منتدى المسنجريات >  >  {توبيكات} بمناسبة وفاة السيدة فاطمةالزهراء "عليها السلام ...

## ليلاس

*السسلام عليكم ..*

*عظم الله أجورنــا و أجوركم بـهذا المصاب الجلل ..*

*عظم الله أجوركم بمناسبة وفــاة سيدة نســاء العالمين ..*

*فاطمة الزهـراء "" سلام الله عليها ..~*



*[c=#B0B0B0]ظلم فرعون ونمرود نبت في عظمها][وضلوع [c=1][a=4]الزهراء[/a][/c] شهود على اللي ظلمـهـا[/c=#A46869] 
..................
[c=1]تباً لقومٍ غصبوا [c=#880003]بنت النبي[/c] المقتدى . . تباً لقوم هجموا على[c=5] سليلة الهدى[/c][/c
...................
[c=1]سلْ مِسْماراً فِيْ [a=#B0B0B0]الصَدْرِ[/a] [a=#B0B0B0]نبتْ[/a] ماذا فعلتْ ماذا ارتكبتْ ؟![/c] 
...................
[c=5][تباً لقومٍ لطموا وجها [c=0][a=5]يشعُ[/a][/c] كالندى] [تباً لقومٍ جهلوا خ ـير الأنامِ [c=1]أحمدا[/c]][/c] 
....................
[c=1]عجباً لأستقرار الأفلاكِ وهي [s]لم تُخلق[/s] [c=0][a=1]لولاكِ[/a][/c] [ لبيكِ يا[c=5] زهراء[/c]][/c] 
.....................
[c=#A6A6A6]تبتْ يدا منْ قدْ بدى [s]حـربـاً[/s] على [a=5][c=0]بنْتِ[/a] [a=5]الـهُـدَىْ[/c][/a][/c=1] 
..................
[c=1]][ [c=3][a=32]فاطمٌ[/a][/c]][ هي الصدرُ الذي يبتزهـُ المسمار <هي> الضلعُ الذي من [c=5]كسرهـِ[/c] ينهار[/c] 
...................
[c=5]هيا يا دموعي من ألم الضلوعِ تكلمي بعزم <[a=#B0B0B0]زهراءُ[/a] [a=#B0B0B0]يا[/a] [a=#B0B0B0]ركـوعـي[/a]>[/c] 
[c=3]][[a=32]فاطمة[/a]][ بضعةٌ مني فمن آذاها آذاني ][[/c] 
......................
[c=14]وسف يا دار الزمن دوار على [c=3]الأطهار[/c] يصب الويل/ وتخيب ظنون وذاك يخون [c=3]أبو القـاسـم[/c] ![/c] 
...................
[c=1]><[c=4]فاطمة[/c]>< أحقاً ع الخذِ لُطمتِ وبالباِب عُصرتِ وسقط الجنينُ في ح ـآل [c=4]الدما[/c] ![/c] 
....................
[c=#B0B0B0]جنازةٌ حزينةٌ في [c=15][a=1]ليلِ[/a][/c] المدينة ><[c=5]جنازة الدماء[/c]>< اُماهـ [c=4]فاطماهـ[/c][/c=1] 
.....................
[c=14]حين نخطو في حياةِ الطهر أم الحسنِ سيهزُ الصوت من طه قلاع الأذن[/c] [c=3]فاطم مني ومن آلمها آلمني[/c] 
......................
[c=5][c=4]فاطمٌ[/c] لا تجرحوها قال طه في بيانه/[c=4]فاطمٌ[/c] لم يحفظوها وهي من طه أمانة[/c] 
..................
[c=4]هيَ من <[a=#B0B0B0]فؤادي[/a]> [c=5]يا أمتـــي[/c] قطيعة حُبها كحبي للمحشرِ ذريعـة[/c] 
......................
[c=1]حدثوا قال [c=3]سليمٌ[/c] قلتُ يا [c=3]سلمان[/c] .. دخلوا منزلها [c=5]ولم يك استئذان[/c] ![/c] 
........................
[c=5]هي الزهراء وما فيها على مد الأسى فينا [c=1]ولكنــا[/c] ويا حزني بلا [c=0][a=5]بابٍ[/a][/c] تهاوينا ![/c] 
......................
[c=1]عندما نبكي إننا نح ـكي قصة عنها [a=32]بح[/a] [a=32]ـروف[/a] [c=3]الحب[/c] [c=5]والحُبر دمـانـا[/c][/c] 

__________________
[c=4]سلام لله على الي[/c=1] [a=14]قبرها[/a=15] [c=4]تغيب مثل[/c=1] [a=14]حقها [/a=15]


[c=4]فدها الأرض والخلايق[/c=1][a=14] وبالمهدي يرزقها [/a=15]


*****


**[c=3]كسرو الطهر وأضلاع[/c=5] [c=4]}{[/c]ا[a=1]لفضيله[/a=14]


[c=3]فمضت[/c=5][a=1] كالمحسن [/a=16]ا[c=5]لدامي[/c] [c=66]قتيله[/c]


******


[a=1] [/a=0] [c=61]سيدة الأحراري يابضعة المختاري ..[/c=27]


******
[c=1]قاومتهم[/c] [c=4]بالضلع[/c] [c=1]بالصون[/c][a=45] والأستاري [/a=61]


******


****•●[c=1] {لاننسى أسها شهيدتنا[/c=46] [a=1]شفيعتنا[/a]

*******

[c=1]ـمالي وقفت علــ[c=15] ـــى[/c] القبور مسلما[c=15]●[/c]▪[/c]
●●~ قبر الحبيب فلم يرد جوابا*







*مــأجورين و مثــابين ..*

----------

كــاريس (04-27-2010)

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اللهم صل على محمدوآل محمد وعجل فرجهم*
*رزقنا الله في الدنيا زيارتها وفي الآخرة شفاعتها*
*توبيكاات حزينة كئيبه* 
*تسلميين ليلاس على النقل الحلو*
*الله يعطيكِ الف عافيه*
*دمتي بوود..*

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد

السلام على فاطمة وابيها وبعلها وبنيها والسر المستودع فيها بعدد ما احاط به علمك 

السلام عليك يا فاطمة الزهراء انا توسلنا واستشفعنا وقدمناكِ بين يدي حاجاتنا 
يا وجيهة عند الله اشفعي لنا عند الله 

عظم الله لنا ولكم الاجر بالمصاب الجلل

تسلم يمناااك ع الطررح

الله يعطييك العافيه 
موفقه لكل خير وصلاح
دمتي بكل الأماني*

----------


## هدوء الغرام

سلام الله عليها 
تسلمي

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم وألعن من آذى فاطمة ...

كلمات تهز الأركان ...وتهوي لأجلها القلوب...

يعطيك العافية حبابة ع التقديم المؤلم المُفجع..

جُزيتِ خيراً ورحم الله والديكِ ...


دمتم لفاطمة تتألمون...

موفقين بفاطمة ..
دمتم بعين المولى الجليل

----------


## ليلاس

> *اللهم صل على محمدوآل محمد وعجل فرجهم*
> 
> *اللهم صلِ على محمد و آل محمد ...*
> *رزقنا الله في الدنيا زيارتها وفي الآخرة شفاعتها*
> *توبيكاات حزينة كئيبه* 
> *تسلميين ليلاس على النقل الحلو*
> *الله يعطيكِ الف عافيه*
> *دمتي بوود..*



 
*الله يسلمك و يعافيك ""شذى ..*

*حضورك الأحلى ..*

*منورة..}*

----------


## ليلاس

> *اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
> 
> اللهم صلِ على محمد و آل محمد ....~*
> 
> *السلام على فاطمة وابيها وبعلها وبنيها والسر المستودع فيها بعدد ما احاط به علمك*  
> *السلام عليك يا فاطمة الزهراء انا توسلنا واستشفعنا وقدمناكِ بين يدي حاجاتنا* 
> *يا وجيهة عند الله اشفعي لنا عند الله*  
> *عظم الله لنا ولكم الاجر بالمصاب الجلل* 
> *تسلم يمناااك ع الطررح* 
> ...



 
*الله يسلمك و يعافيك ويوفقك ..*

*شاكرة لكـِ حضورك ..*

*نـورتي..}*

----------


## ليلاس

> سلام الله عليها 
> تسلمي



*الله يسلمك خيتي ..*

*منورة ..}*

*مــأجورة..~*

----------


## ليلاس

> اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم وألعن من آذى فاطمة ...
> 
> *اللهم صلِ على محمد و آل محمد ....~*
> 
> كلمات تهز الأركان ...وتهوي لأجلها القلوب... 
> يعطيك العافية حبابة ع التقديم المؤلم المُفجع.. 
> جُزيتِ خيراً ورحم الله والديكِ ... 
> 
> دمتم لفاطمة تتألمون... 
> ...



 
*الله يعافيك ..*

*شاكرة تواجدك ..*

*مـأجورة و مثابة ..}*

----------


## كــاريس

مآجورين 

’’

تسلمي على الطرح ~

----------


## ليلاس

*الله يسلمك خيتي ..*

*تسلمي ع الحضور ..*

*مأجورة و مثابة ..}*

----------

